# Help: Flow Ansr vs Northwave Freedom SL



## bluesk8r (Aug 9, 2011)

Also, do the shells come in different sizes then the liners? Example: a 6-7 shell can have a 6 a 6.5 and a 7 liner, an 8 shell is actually a 8-9 shell it can hold a 7.5, 8, 8.5 and 9...


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Not sure on the shell sizing. I do own the Freedom SLs and for me they fit great. I have a fairly narrow foot with a medium high arch and these fit well straight off with no aftermarket insole or any other adjustments. The con with them could be the laces. Not that they don't work well but having that many cords traditional laces are just as fast.


----------



## bluesk8r (Aug 9, 2011)

Are they true to fit? what if I get a half size up and throw a super feet insole in?


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

bluesk8r said:


> Are they true to fit? what if I get a half size up and throw a super feet insole in?


They are bang on for me size wise. I don't think you would have to size up. Just take the stock one out and put the superfeet one in.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Sudden_Death said:


> I have a fairly narrow foot with a medium high arch and these fit well straight off with no aftermarket insole or any other adjustments.


I have a similar foot and love the Northwaves for their fit. I'm on my third pair. They do pack out a bit, but not so much in the length. I wear a 10 to 10.5 shoe and a 10 Northwave, so pretty true to size. Well made boots, the two pairs I've replaced have been due to becoming too soft after 4 years, but not one broken stitch or burst seam or popped eyelet.


----------

